# What have you used to kill a bear?



## dadsbuckshot (May 13, 2011)

I am interested in what weapons you the reader have used to kill a bear....

If it is archery - then was it compound, x-bow or traditional? What was your archery setup?

If it is black powder - what caliber and setup did you use?

If is is a modern firearm/pistol - what caliber did you use and setup?

I am specifically interested in seeing what rifle/pistol calibers have been used. I'm sure folks have taken bears with everything from a .22 hornet to .50 BMG, so what caliber did you use and how did it work for you the shooter??...

Pics and Stories are a plus as well....

Thanks for any replys.


----------



## deacon13 (May 14, 2011)

I took a bear in SC in 2009 with a bow. 

Setup was Mathews Reezen 27" draw length 60# weight shooting Easton Epic ST tipped with 100gr G4 Montec head. Complete pass thru and he only ran 35 yards. The bear weighed 400# and missed P&Y by 1/8".


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Deacon13 for the reply. That is exactly the info I am looking to obtain with this thread.


----------



## olcowman (May 14, 2011)

A Winchester Model 94 30/30, a Stephens 12 GA single shot w/ XX Buckshot, a 69 Mercury Monterray w/ 390 and automatic transmission, and a Ruger 44 mag Super Black Hawk w/open sights... in that order.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 14, 2011)

That's good stuff olcowman. How well were you pleased with the buckshot killing ability for bear?


----------



## HermanMerman (May 14, 2011)

My bare hands.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 14, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> My bare hands.



Now that would be a story we would all like to hear


----------



## Razor Blade (May 14, 2011)

One with a 308 in a winchester model 100, used 150 gr Hornady round nose bullets . Another one in Rem 700 in a 300 weatherby mag, and used 165 gr combined technologys  " fail safe " style bullets. Both were complete pass thru shots . Both dropped in thier tracks. One was close , one was far , far away. Scott


----------



## ngatom (May 15, 2011)

One with a 357 - handloaded 158 JHP, Dan Wesson 152VH8, single shot at approximately 60 yards, traveled about 5 feet and dropped.


----------



## RLTW27 (May 15, 2011)

The one in my pic with a Marlin 336 30/30 - pass through double lung and heart at 91 yards.


----------



## olcowman (May 18, 2011)

dadsbuckshot said:


> That's good stuff olcowman. How well were you pleased with the buckshot killing ability for bear?



Well, considering the circumstances I was quite pleased... I let him have it right in the ear-hole from about 6 feet... he dropped my beehive and layed down for a spell! 

The ol' 30/30 did the job too, with a little attention to shot placement it'll drop one in his tracks. The 69 mercury? Not so good... the headlight and chrome on the front end are a little light for the job and I busted my lip on the steering wheel...


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 18, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Well, considering the circumstances I was quite pleased... I let him have it right in the ear-hole from about 6 feet... he dropped my beehive and layed down for a spell!
> 
> The ol' 30/30 did the job too, with a little attention to shot placement it'll drop one in his tracks. The 69 mercury? Not so good... the headlight and chrome on the front end are a little light for the job and I busted my lip on the steering wheel...






That is funny with the Mercury - thanks for the reply. 

Anyone else care to let us know what you have used to kill  a bear?


----------



## Balvarik (May 19, 2011)

12ga 1 7/8oz of lead BB shot(inside loafer barn)
12ga 3" 1oz Remington slug
12ga 3"  #1 Buckshot
10ga 3.5" #4 Buckshot(27yards)
30/30 150 grain Winchester HP
357mag 173grain cast SWC-GC
223Rem 69grain HPBT
7x57 175grain RN
7mmRemMag 160grain Accu-Bond
280Rem 162grain SST
30/40 Krag 220 RN
8x57 220grain Spitzer Core-Lokt
30/06 150,165,180 grain Ballistic Tip
45/70 405grain SP
125grain Muzzy
F-250 4x4 6.9diesel

The Great Spirit be greatful and I will add my Atlatl/dart to the list!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 19, 2011)

Ol split limb Bear Bow - 28 / 65 - 125 Grain Magnus 4 blade over a Radial Weave 300... $800 worth!

"Ahhhhh... Memories, we will like them" - - - The Coneheads


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 19, 2011)

Russian Brown Bear in my avatar with a Sako 375 H&H mag using a 300 gr bullet.
Color phase Chocolate Black Bear with a Weatherby 300 mag using a 180 grain Silver Ballistic tip.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 19, 2011)

rich kaminski said:


> russian brown bear in my avatar with a sako 375 h&h mag using a 300 gr bullet.
> Color phase chocolate black bear with a weatherby 300 mag using a 180 grain silver ballistic tip.




nice - rk!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 19, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> nice - rk!



Very Nice


----------



## ngabearhunter (May 20, 2011)

I've killed 1 in GA with a wooden recurve, cedar shafts and snuffer broadhead. 16 yd shot, 400 lb bear. Went 75 yards.

Killed 2 with an old Whitetail II compound, no sights, shoot instinctive. Used alum arrows and snuffers. 

Snuffers are hard to beat on bears.


----------



## FESTUS217 (May 20, 2011)

ngabearhunter said:


> I've killed 1 in GA with a wooden recurve, cedar shafts and snuffer broadhead. 16 yd shot, 400 lb bear. Went 75 yards.
> 
> Killed 2 with an old Whitetail II compound, no sights, shoot instinctive. Used alum arrows and snuffers.
> 
> Snuffers are hard to beat on bears.



Snuffers are hard to beat.

Who made the recurve you use?

Also this is a great thread - good reading


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 20, 2011)

Just saw a Thread killed by a - - - ...  Uh, uh; uh....  Bear!


----------



## LanceColeman (May 21, 2011)

7-08 center fire (120gr sierra game kings). 270 centerfire (140gr btsp hornday light magnum). longbow and wooden arrows (zephyr sasquatch BH and magnus 1 bh). recurve and carbon arrows (wensel woodsman x2, snuffer x1, zephyr sasquatch x2). 54 cal caplock traditional muzzle loader (pure lead round ball). 62 cal flintlock muzzle loader (pure lead round ball). inline 50 cal muzzle loader (250gr TC shockwave). 44 magnum revolver (300gr kieth nose).


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 21, 2011)

LanceColeman said:


> 7-08 center fire (120gr sierra game kings). 270 centerfire (140gr btsp hornday light magnum). longbow and wooden arrows (zephyr sasquatch BH and magnus 1 bh). recurve and carbon arrows (wensel woodsman x2, snuffer x1, zephyr sasquatch x2). 54 cal caplock traditional muzzle loader (pure lead round ball). 62 cal flintlock muzzle loader (pure lead round ball). inline 50 cal muzzle loader (250gr TC shockwave). 44 magnum revolver (300gr kieth nose).



WOW that is alot of bears...... Good Job 

I am still wanting to get my first one


----------



## LanceColeman (May 21, 2011)

dadsbuckshot said:


> WOW that is alot of bears...... Good Job
> 
> I am still wanting to get my first one



Them aint all gawgia bears.....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> Just saw a Thread killed by a - - - ...  Uh, uh; uh....  Bear!




  Some folks call me a Wooly Booger  


I plan to take one with my 50 caliber flintlock longrifle.


----------



## Mr W. (May 22, 2011)

10ga, buck shot. Bout 30 yard shot. 300# black bear didn't go more than 50 yards tops.


----------



## ngabearhunter (May 25, 2011)

Festus,
It was a Dan Quillian Recurve, bought it in Athens back around 1998.


----------



## Hemi01 (May 29, 2011)

*10/22*

I'v used a 10/22 to kill bear @ 2 different trees but mostly i like to use a .338 & 45/70 but have killed them with a 30/30 many times to...


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jun 18, 2011)

ttt....


----------



## Blessed (Jun 24, 2011)

Killed one a few years back with a .22 pistol. Killed one year before last with a buck knife. The pistol bear probably weighed 250 but the knife bear was small, maybe 120 lbs.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 24, 2011)

Where can you do this legally? I'm assuming you were hunting with dogs.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 24, 2011)

I used a 30-06 with 150 grain Nosler ballistic tips.


----------



## donald-f (Jun 25, 2011)

Killed 1 when I was three with a knife. (barlow)


----------



## javery (Jun 25, 2011)

.35rem,200gr corelokts,shot through the lungs at about 30 yards.Bear weighed 350lbs.


----------



## Big OHIO (Jun 26, 2011)

marlin 1895G winchester 300 grain 45-70. Head shot 30 yards. He went nowhere.


----------



## swamp_plotts (Jul 1, 2011)

The Judge .45 pistol with cowboy action loads from 10 ft. The loads were accidental...I wouldnt have crawled in there to him with those if I knew! haha


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 12, 2011)

.300 Remington Ultra Mag (the one in the photo of me I use for an avatar) with a Choate M&T stock, 150 grain Rem Core-Lokt ammo and a Trijicon Accupoint 3-9 mil-dot scope.  One shot at 79 yards.


----------



## 500 S&W (Jul 13, 2011)

The picture in my avatar is a color phase black bear taken in Idaho with my Magnum Research BFR in 444 Marlin.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## markland (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Widow recurve, Beman MFX carbon arrow with Muzzy 125gr 4bl head, 15yd shot on the ground, went 30yds and DRT!  GA bear.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 25, 2011)

12 Ga. Winchester Model 12, Smith & Wesson .308 Rifle, and Model 1895 Marlin in .450 Marlin. The last was purchased just for bear, and I carry a Ruger Super Black Hawk with Magnaport's Predator Package, 4 5/8" tube in .44 Magnum for backup.


----------



## turkeyed (Aug 25, 2011)

Glock 22!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 30, 2011)

turkeyed said:


> Glock 22!



I think I remember that story


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 30, 2011)

markland said:


> Black Widow recurve, Beman MFX carbon arrow with Muzzy 125gr 4bl head, 15yd shot on the ground, went 30yds and DRT!  GA bear.



Those Widows are nice bows - what poundage you shoot?


----------



## markland (Aug 31, 2011)

That was with my58in SAII 56# at 27in widow, have another 56in SAIII that is 54# at 27in but will be hunting this year with my new Hoyt Buffalo drawing 54# at 27 shooting the same arrow setup, it is fast, quiet and smooth drawing, have not shot my BW bows since I got this bow about 8 months ago.


----------

